# TBP annual free give-way 2016



## lncoop

TBP are the best! Loving my new Trib and Lee was a great (and patient) help throughout the process.


----------



## David L

Thank you. Good of you to do this.


----------



## jkr61

Woohoo! Gotta love free stuff! Boat people rock!


----------



## desertSherpa

Excellent!


----------



## bcpnick

Nice!


----------



## royal

I'm in. thanks guys.
Royal


----------



## tczues

i like free stuff.


----------



## Gremlin

I like to party!


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cue2go

Count me in! 
Erin


----------



## athelake

I never win...


----------



## toucan

Rad!!


----------



## elkhaven

athelake said:


> I never win...


 I think that's what I said last year - and won a sweat little duffle bag!

Thanks TBP, you rule!


----------



## T.O.Mac

First time entering...send me some good luck!


----------



## jesse711

Looking forward to winning!!


----------



## burros

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## seantana

A random giveaway deserves a random picture. Thanks, TBP, hopefully the random number generator likes me this year!


----------



## almortal

pick me pick me!


----------



## melted_ice

This is my year! Counting down the days.


----------



## MTKirsch

Cool contest. Thanks.


----------



## wdamery

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## protechie

Righteous!


----------



## Randaddy

Sweet!


----------



## heavyswimmer

Pick me...


----------



## yesimapirate

Does escorting a bride to her ceremony get me extra points?


----------



## codycleve

mark me down for second prize.


----------



## StarDog89

I could use some free stuff!


----------



## Fishn

Count me in...


----------



## LSB

C M Ducks
M Not Ducks
O S A R, C M Wangs
Li B M R Ducks

overheard WV riverbank conversation


----------



## SKeen

Count me in too. Thanks!


----------



## hand8272

I bought my 16' raft from these guys! Awesome


----------



## AndTheLab

Have a good day.


----------



## jonseim

What a great and kind gesture! Please choose me or one of my kids!


----------



## Marty Schlein

*You can't win if you don't enter!*

I'm in


----------



## FallingH20

If I ever take another swim as deep as the drawing on your TLP, I hope there's someone nice there. And I hope I have a reasonbly floaty PFD on.


----------



## Sbishop

Most Def love free stuff!


----------



## B4otter

TBP are quality folk who are always willing to help answer questions regardless of making a sale!


----------



## walz

Free stuff is awesome!


----------



## RivRunner

All in


----------



## fourtyfloater

Bought K pump from them, great folks.


----------



## lmyers

thanks for holding the contest again.... finishing up another great Paddlefest weekend here in BV.


----------



## durangoj

si mi gusta free!!


----------



## sammyphsyco

TBP, the best place in North Dakota to get your whitewater gear!


----------



## Voodoo003

Fun


Relax, all right? My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it.


----------



## OregonPaddler

*YAY!*

YAY!


----------



## Paul7

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Grifgav

Awesome, count me in!


----------



## xena13

Thanks for doing this. I'm in.


----------



## FishingAddict

Sounds like a great give away.

Thank you


----------



## Sherpa9543

In it to win it-


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## shappattack

Me too









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3m0rkBGCa8


----------



## Rich

Count me in.


----------



## evL_MT

Well Hello! And Thanks!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

*Count me in!*

Thank you!


----------



## Jamesdking

I'm in


----------



## mikebob

Cheers. Thx for a fun contest.


----------



## BmfnL

What a fun contest! woohoo TBP!


----------



## mcfarrel

Awesome I'll throw my name in the hat!


----------



## moxie

Yay, sounds like fun!


----------



## edd23

*Fun -- and devilish*

Us, too!!


----------



## sbtm

Daddy needs a new dry bag!


----------



## mattman

I'm in, thanks for runnin the drawing!


----------



## tigzzz

*good to go*

Posting the luck number


----------



## liquidman

Rock on!


----------



## climbdenali

Thanks for holding this giveaway! Keeping my fingers crossed for my 11 month old first-born to win his first piece of river gear!!!


----------



## Ptfennelworth

Just bought first raft. Looking forward to getting back on the water!!!


----------



## JB13

*woohoo 1st post*

Thanks for this. 1st post & I am in


----------



## CoolPapa

I'm in. Thx.


----------



## gwheyduke

Putting my name on the top of the pile, so its easier to draw!


----------



## Gary Rempe

Nice!


----------



## kathleenwitha_k

This is pretty great!


----------



## ohioboater

*Very cool*

Cool offer


----------



## EddieC

Sweet, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Rojo

*Beginner's luck*

Fingers crossed for free gear...


----------



## dweber

Better late than never!


----------



## Matty

Closed yet? I hope I score, I hope I score...


----------



## gringoanthony

yo!


----------



## theBoatPeople

Contest is closed, winners are...
First - T.O.Mac #14 - Aqua-Bound Surge Kayak Paddle
Second - almortal #18 - Ortlieb 2.5 Cubic Foot HD Drybag
Third - mcfarrel #58 - The Boat People T-Shirt
Fourth - OregonPaddler #45 - The Boat People T-Shirt

Thank you for joining and I cannot wait until next year! Arbach is going to a casino tomorrow, if he wins big maybe I can talk him into a fall contest!

TBP Admin.


----------



## OregonPaddler

*WHOOOOO!*

Thanks TBP. Super stoked to get a T-shirt from yall!


----------



## mcfarrel

Thanks TBP. Also stoked for a t-shirt!


----------



## theBoatPeople

Hi McFarrel- If you can shoot your sizing and address to [email protected] , we will mail you one right out. Maybe let us know what type of boating you do too - we have some with rafts on the front, some with catarafts, and some with i.k's. 
Cheers, 
Lee A, Lee S.


----------



## Gremlin

Thanks TBP for supporting the boating community. I "tie-dyed " the t-shirt you sent me last year with red wine on the Yampa a couple of weeks ago. It just keeps getting better!


"I suppose it was really just a matter of being a little offhand about things" - Syd Barrett


----------



## theBoatPeople

With me it's usually marinara, though pinot would certainly look more classy!


----------



## T.O.Mac

TBP! Thanks so much! Just got back from a trip out of town for a while and had a surprise from y'all in the garage! 

Will snap a pic with it next time we're out!

Thanks!


----------

